# Antibiotics during medicated FET



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Maz,

I hope you can help.  I started down regging on buseralin tomorrow, and I have an ear infection in both ears, and am desparate need of anitbiotics.  Is it safe to take them during this tx?

Many thanks

Em


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Have you been to the GP and been prescribed antibiotics? You need treat the infection so antibiotics should be fine to take for a week or so during downreg they won't have any effect on your FET treatment.

Lots of    
Maz x


----------

